# Changer stack



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Septembre 2012)

Salut a tous ,
 ayant renouvelé tout mon matériel j'ai remarquer que stack in da place ne supportait plus le dernier osx donc je me demandait quoi utiliser pour les changer.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## the-dark (1 Septembre 2012)

Je te conseil d' utiliser CandyBar qui est devenu gratuit qui permet de changer les icônes .Si j' ai bien compris le but de stack in da place il devrait faire l' affaire.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Septembre 2012)

il me semble q'avec candy bar ce n'est pas possible car en fait je ve mettre des icones pour les piles de téléchargement


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Septembre 2012)

Quelqu'un a une idée ??


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2012)

Hello.

Tu peux toujours les changer à la main, c'est assez simple.

Un tuto : http://www.iconpaper.org/changer-ses-icones-de-stack/


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Septembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu peux toujours les changer à la main, c'est assez simple.
> 
> Un tuto : http://www.iconpaper.org/changer-ses-icones-de-stack/



Merci wath toujours aussi serviable


----------

